# Repair without tape?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Most likly.
And why the bituthane? Why would it need to be air sealed?
That's not even done if it's an outside wall repair.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes it will crack.

You can wing a small drywall patch. Cut your patch exactly 1." or so wider than the opening (depth of your utility knife blade). Then take your utility knife and carefully cut the exact size of the opening from the back up to but not through the front paper layer. Then take your utility knife and cut parallel to the surface all along the edge so you can peel the particle board material away but leave the surface paper. Press the trimmed patch in place and use the paper wings like drywall tape. Mud and finish. Hot mud works best as the premix can be too moist and cause the paper to pucker.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

I would first tell this lady that a patch is a patch... it is not new. You will do your best but can't guarantee a perfect match. this woman sounds like she can be a nightmare from the getgo. take the advice from all the above. you will need tape. to do it properly. I am sure you know that hot mud expands as well and will need sanding. for a picky person i would recommend not using the hot patch method but using the existing piece of drywall since the paper from a hot patch tends to bend a little bit and can make finishing difficult. Just my opinion. Not saying either way is wrong. just my preference for a "picky HO"


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree on the edge curling from the "Cali patch" as we call them: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAxNLsBWFgI&feature=relmfu
Don't forget to prime first... good brush trick, better than a wallpaper brush I usually use for small work.

stoner529, I've had hot mud shrink slightly (hardly noticeable), never expand, could you elaborate on that for me? What brand?

Gary


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Tape or "hot patch" if you don't want it to crack. You'll have to blend the texture as best you can. As stoner529 said, no patch is a perfect match, but you (or a drywall pro) should be able to get it close enough that it won't be noticeable to the ordinary person. You and the lady who is "super picky" will notice it because you know it's there. 99% of people walking in off of the street will never see it....


----------

